# happy freakin' labor day....



## likespaphs (Sep 4, 2006)

so, here i am at work...guess i shouldn't complain. i was hired with part of my work week as weekends and other parts as holidays...
anyone else toiling today?


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2006)

you know it!


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2006)

im at home...happy labor day...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2006)

Marco said:


> im at home...happy labor day...


Me, too. Today is Monday: orchid watering day...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 4, 2006)

Toiling with a hangover...

Went down to Cincinnati last night for the yearly Toyota/WEBN fireworks blowout, drank a few too many beers with a few too many people, and now I'm home ready to go to bed. What an incredibly good time, I recommend it to everyone!

Jon
________
Easy vape review


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 4, 2006)

I wish I had work today... I wish I had any kind of work. I won't complain though, I just got back from a very lovely walk. On my walk, I stared in the windows of Trader Joe's (I don't frequent it very often because I like to go to Farmer's Market to support my local farmers) and saw this Oncidium intergeneric I could not resist. 13$!!!! They had some paphs for 8$, but they were sickly looking and despite my desire to "save" them, I decided they should be avoided.

Shsshh! Don't tell the S.O., he's out of town, and I had promised not to buy any more plants. :evil:


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> ...and saw this Oncidium intergeneric I could not resist. 13$!!!!



Oh no! The disease is spreading! oke: 

j/k T.  How about some pics?


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 4, 2006)

I got to have class from 8 to 5. That's including a 4 hour organic chemistry lab. Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2006)

I put in a couple of hours, and after I got home got into a home construction/destruction project.


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 5, 2006)

Heather said:


> Oh no! The disease is spreading! oke:
> 
> j/k T.  How about some pics?




I would, except the camera is in NYC still (I left at the S.O.'s parents' place). It will have to wait until he gets back.

On another note, I thought there was only two spikes, but I just found a third poking out from another pseudobulb.


----------

